# Help me decide!



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

So, I have been thinking that its time to get back into actually playing some warhammer rather then just painting it and seeming AoS has free rules etc I decided that would be a great place to start.

However my problem at the minute is that because my vampire counts have been such a up hill struggle to get painted over the last couple of years I don't think I can honestly bring myself to look at them, at least for a while. So I am going to pick a new army, get a couple of units painted and play some games. What I need all of your help on is deciding what to go for.

I have narrowed my choices down to two options based purely on what I like the look of, which as someone who has been collecting and painting without playing a game in 3 years, is pretty important to me; Dark Elves and Lizardmen. 

Each has its ups and downs, both can be built with a relatively small amount of troops, thus saving money and time, however Elves are fragile which could be a problem due to my complete lack of tactical prowess, where my understanding lizardmen are more forgiving to new players. Both are competent at magic, not sure if that is a good thing or not. Some of the lizardmen models, like the cold one knights, are old as hell and don't look anywhere as good as the elve equivalent. And finally, and this may be a little sad, but I always like there to be a model that I consider to be 'me' on the field, for my guard its my commissar, for my vampires its my vampire lord, etc, but I'm unsure which side, if either, has something like that. 

Anyway I would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions.

Many thanks,

The Gunslinger


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you should go for the Lizards since I believe they will offer a different experience than teh Vampires, the Dark Elves seems to much alike paint and modelwise. Good luck!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lizard men, you can have frikkin dinosaurs as fabulous centre piece models


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Lizard men, you can have frikkin dinosaurs as fabulous centre piece models


It does seem to keep coming back to dinosaurs to me, that one with the fin looks amazing.

Its just a shame about the old cold ones, I wonder if I could get some of the new ones without riders from a bitz site somewhere.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

If you haven't done so already, it's worth having a read through the battle-scolls to see if there are any synergies that you really like. If you are planning to play more games in the future, it would be good to have an army that is useful.

The Executioners severing strike rule is nice, i'd go with Dark Elves. :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Always pick the army you think looks the coolest/has the best story behind it. 

Rules come and go. All I seem to hear these days is 'GW is a modelling company, not a rules company'.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I always go with style when choosing a new army, you have to like the style of it to be able to paint up the lot, so for this I would go Dark Elf


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Decided to go with Lizardmen, got some Saurus warriors coming in the post :good:


----------

